# sardaninac as an LGD?



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok well I have located a guy with a litter of LGD pups ready to go home. they are 75% Sardaninac (sp?) and 25% GP any one have any experience with the Sardaninac as a working LGD? this guy runs a pretty big sheep and cattle opperation, so the dogs are working stock, this just isnt a breed Ive herd much about.

Jim


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Check a thread out at Back yard herds. (BackYardHerds Forum / Sarplaninac Breeding). There is a lot of good info about them there. Sarplaninac is a very old livestock guardian breed. Temperment-wise they are much different from pyrs so I am not sure how the cross will be.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I have heard that the Sarplaninac has a more human-aggressive temperament than Pyrs or other guardian breeds. I have never met one, but knew a guy who had to put his in quarantine for biting people.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I have read about them being human aggresive, but to be honest, my sheep are on remote pasture where there shouldnt be anyone around them anyhow, so that part doesnt bother me. I just had never really heard of the sardaninac breed before my father in law (1/2 owner of the flock) called me and told me he had found the litter. We just have alot of yotes around and I feel like we need to do something.

The current GP we have hasnt got a protective bone in her body, which was a huge let down after our old GP died as she was fantastic. the current GP has nearly ruined me on the breed, so I amm looking for something different for now.

Thanks for the input

Jim


----------

